# Enregistrer des photos sur clé USB



## DRioux (19 Janvier 2010)

Je suis une nouvelle MAC owner...je réussis à me débrouiller assez bien dans le nouvel environnement et avec les nouvelles applications. Par contre hier j'ai souhaité enregistrer des photos sur une clé USB et j'ai cherché la procédure....et j'ai rien trouvé...je ne sais même pas où voir cette clé....et comment y mettre les photos....

Je vous remercie à l'avance d'aider une novice sans la juger...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2010)

Hum.. Tu connais le glissé-déposé? :rateau:

Et pour trouver ta clé elle doit se trouver au moins dans la barre latérale du Finder (voire même sur le bureau selon les réglages de préférences du finder)


----------

